# Ready to tile niches



## greenfuture (Jun 7, 2010)

I am working on a bathroom remodeling for a client ...my supplier run out of the recess shelve that i need for this project ...basically i need high quality niches ...can any one here advice on a good and reliable supplier?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have a DalTile nearby? They usually have a decent stock or can get non stock products in 3 to 7 days


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

noble or wedi


----------



## ecocontractor (Mar 21, 2011)

*I usually work with Flooring Supply shop*

I usually work with flooring supply shop, i do bathroom remodeling and i am happy with their service ...check them out
flooringsupplyshop.com


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't see where you're from, even if you did put it in, I can't see it from my phone. "Tile America". 

How far along are you?
There are alternatives to inserts.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Y don't you just cut up a 2x4, build your own niche and coat it with HydroBan???? I haven't been using premade niches because so far, everyone that I work for wants them taller or wider etc... building your own is really not that hard.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's 1


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

...another...


----------



## greenfuture (Jun 7, 2010)

I checked out the shop you recommended ecocontractor ...
thanks.
Good service!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.tiletols.com sells Noble niches. Good stuff. Great service.

or

Make your own out of foam; coat with liquid membrane.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Make your own. That way you can make it to fit the tile size and layout perfectly and you look like a soooper genius to the client :thumbsup: Plus you get to pocket more dough :whistling


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

I make all my own. Simple ,and like PrecisionFloors and Tech Dawg said, you look like a genius to the client.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm a fan of making my own too. I never liked how no one, around here anyway, stocks more than a couple of sizes. Eary on I used to weld-up my own out of stainelss, but that was way too much overkill. Now I just frame them, backer and hydroban.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

greenfuture said:


> I am working on a bathroom remodeling for a client ...my supplier run out of the recess shelve that i need for this project ...basically i need high quality niches ...can any one here advice on a good and reliable supplier?





ecocontractor said:


> I usually work with flooring supply shop, i do bathroom remodeling and i am happy with their service ...check them out
> flooringsupplyshop.com





greenfuture said:


> I checked out the shop you recommended ecocontractor ...
> thanks.
> Good service!


Is it just me, or do you guys smell some spam cooking? :shifty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, so how do you guys build your own?

I use 1/2" extruded polystyrene for the walls, back and top. 2" for the bottom. Kerdi-Fix the pieces together and adhere to the structure with Kerdi-Fix too.

Liquid membrane the entire thing.

Love life. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

2x4 between studs screwed and glued. 1/2" cement board on the sides and leave the drywall in the back. Liquid membrane. 20 minutes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> Is it just me, or do you guys smell some spam cooking? :shifty:



















Good call, Sparky! :thumbup:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

2x4's for the frame. 1/2" Hardie back and sides. Fabric all the corners.Hydroban the crap out of it.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan1968 said:


> I make all my own. Simple ,and like PrecisionFloors and Tech Dawg said, you look like a genius to the client.


Its hard to smart when ya already are ...........:laughing::laughing:


I have built a few out of fiberglass and resin like doing bondo work on cars:clap:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends, don't have a system I am married to.

I do however push very hard all my horizontal surfaces (niches, seats) be solid surface to my clients. It's a far better than grout lines IMO. 

Let the bitc**n begin. :laughing:


----------

